# Alltricks - Pro und Contra



## baui123 (2. März 2022)

Alltricks wird hier in Diskussionen öfter angeführt.
Tatsächlich gibt es dort häufig attraktive Angebote, gute Preise.

Aber Achtung, wenn es zu einer Rücksendung kommt!
Dann sind Minimum 13 Euro fällig! Das ist sehr viel.
Warum ist das so? Alltricks hat zwar eine deutsche Webseite mit DE-Domain und eine Duisburger Telefonnummer. Aber sämtliche Retouren sind nach Frankreich zu senden. Und Auslandspakete sind richtig teuer.

Daher mein Tipp: Dort  nur kaufen, wenn man gaanz sicher ist, dass es nicht zu einer Retoure kommt.


----------



## mip86 (2. März 2022)

oder mit Paypal zahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSpeed (2. März 2022)

Hab dort auch schon was zurück geschickt.
War absolut unproblematisch & jeder Schritt perfekt dokumentiert, da können sich die deutschen Shops noch was abschauen.

Rücksendekosten einfach bei PayPal beansprucht.


----------



## kiwi88 (10. März 2022)

Lasse mittlerweile die Finger von Alltricks. Wir haben genug gute deutsche Onlineshops!

Die Pakete sind richtig bisher immer schäbig verpackt gewesen und kommen mit Hermes. Das hat mich das letzte Mal nen Urlaub gekostet, weil unterwegs Teile verloren gegangen sind und ich dem Produkt hinterherlaufen musste. 

Die Preise sind zwar gut, aber es lohnt nicht wenn man dann der Ware hinterherlaufen muss….


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. März 2022)

Ich hab erst einmal was bestellt. Ein 10 eur Artikel war leicht defekt. Sie haben einfach noch einen geschickt. Ich habe lediglich um einen Rabatt gebeten. Sie wollten noch einmal schicken.


----------

